# Thanks C7KEN for wild camping tip in Spain



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

We went, we found and we enjoyed.

No wonder!



















We also met Larry and Leslie who gave us other wild camping locations.

Many thanks Ken.

Ian


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
Please Please tell us where..........
Regards
Tel


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

tel999 said:


> Hi
> Please Please tell us where..........
> Regards
> Tel


Me too that looks just what we are looking for in Jan


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

I'll stick the GPS position on tonight when I've got more time as Granada calls.

Ian


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Ok - here goes.

The GPS position is N 37.099 W 1.847 and it's in Mojacar at the far western end of the beach just past the large white hotel on your right and with the brown coloured hotel built into the hillside looking down on you. The access is on a sharp RH bend

Ken very kindly told me where to get water and drop waste but there was a toilet block on the beach which we all used but this could be removed at any time now. My advice is to get there with a full tank and an empty loo.

As I said, I received details of a few more sites and intend to try them all out but the first is for those who really don't mind being by themselves.










GPS position is 36.69976 N 2.85545 W

One thing I have noticed with my rather limited experience of wild camping in Spain (only 3 so far) is the presence of the Guardia Civil who appear to have a positively prehistoric attitude to policing. Believe it or not, they drive around all day and night in order to deter/catch the ungodly. Presumably, they don't spend all day in the station attending to performance evaluation forms, ethnicity training and all the general outreaching that is the mark of a decent modern police force.

Will let you know how I get on with the others, IF you are interested.

Ian


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Many thanks Ian, I am certainly interested and I'm certain that many more people are. I think that the parking at the Macenis tower further along towards Carboneras is probably lost now due to the new complex and golf course so this spot looks to be an ideal replacement.
Colin


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Well I seem to have missed this post from Ian. I like it there on the beach, If you drive towards the east along the coast road there are other locations, just look for other vans. We normally drive back home this way, along the coast road then up to Lorca then the E15 to home. On the occasions we have been to this mojacar site there has been quite a few other vans, The water supply and WC disposal are still available .Water behind the medico red cross centre and WC down the large manhole a few metres east and next to the 3 palm stumps by the Neptune Bar. Also see my other post on the new Spanish aire which is simply superb.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

ianhibs said:


> One thing I have noticed .... is the presence of the Guardia Civil.. they drive around all day and night in order to deter/catch the ungodly. Presumably, they don't spend all day in the station attending to performance evaluation forms, ethnicity training and all the general outreaching that is the mark of a decent modern police force


lol - I must phone them for a transfer form then. :roll: Sounds pretty good to me.

Nice pics.

Dougie.


----------

